# getting matches on Tinder won't make you successful



## Lorsss (Nov 12, 2019)

2 weeks ago I replaced my Tinder pictures with one picture with photoshopped blue eyes.

surprisingly, I went from getting 0 matches (even with ugly and fatties women) to getting multiple matches a day with decent looking girls.

at the beginning I thought I was euphoric thinking I had ascended (as long I weared blue contacts), but afterwards I realized all girls stop texting me after two days, probably because they spot better looking men on Tinder.


----------



## Kinko (Nov 12, 2019)

Next month i ll go to shop Blue contact Lens. I think i can Ascend easily with them. Later i can Say u.


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 12, 2019)

Trick is to get so much matches that someone is horny enough to give coochie. You need like atleast 50 or 100 to have any real chance for a lay.


----------



## Stingray (Nov 12, 2019)

Personality matters JFL. Looks get your foot in the door

If they have high interest you have more margin for error. exhibit a


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Nov 12, 2019)

Finché non ti operi gli occhi, su tinder non hai chance nemmeno con le cesse obese


----------



## Stingray (Nov 12, 2019)

Did you try to make a date with any of them OP?


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 12, 2019)

Take the stroma pill


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Nov 12, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> getting 0


Where are you located? You're not bad looking so how could you get 0 match


----------



## Kinko (Nov 12, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Finché non ti operi gli occhi, su tinder non hai chance nemmeno con le cesse obese



Se è italiano no. Io il primo giorno faccio 50 like,il secondo 20 poi dal terzo 1/2 al giorno,ti azzerano la visibilitá


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 12, 2019)

Numbers game


BigBiceps said:


> Trick is to get so much matches that someone is horny enough to give coochie. You need like atleast 50 or 100 to have any real chance for a lay.


----------

